# JUST ASKING...SE LP Bears?



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I just recieved a call from my parents who are on their way up to the UP and Mom asked me if there were any bears around Petersburg or Dundee?
She said they passed 2 little "black, hairy critters " with short legs but big bellies. I said first dogs or yotes but she has seen my Newfoundlands many times that are between 125-175# and she said "no way". They now are close to Flint and Its driving them crazy on what they saw.
I might have to take a ride to Cabelas (good excuse) and see but if anyone has heard of anything....let me know. I'm interested.
Thanks!!


----------



## keith rockafellow (May 24, 2005)

Sheep?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

keith rockafellow said:


> Sheep?


Hmmmmm.....Never thought of that......Thanks!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

A bear reported in Dexter/Chelsea area this year. It has been getting into garbage cans, gardens, and stuff. It's believed to be a young male that was chased out of it's home range by an older male bear. MDNR is trying to catch it and put a collar on it to track and study it. Is it possible he brought a friend or two, sure... FRANK


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

What about Feral Pigs? Now that could be possible too.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

tedshunter said:


> What about Feral Pigs? Now that could be possible too.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

tedshunter said:


> What about Feral Pigs? Now that could be possible too.


my thought as well.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Article from Aug...

http://blog.mlive.com/annarbornews/2008/08/black_bear_spotted_near_chelse.html


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

The dnr has stated that the are bears in every county in Michigan except the surrounding detroit counties..so i wouldnt be suprized if it was a bear!


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

I would suspect feral pigs.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

jeffthedj said:


> The dnr has stated that the are bears in every county in Michigan except the surrounding detroit counties..so i wouldnt be suprized if it was a bear!


And still they say there's no such thing as a cougar??????????


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

beervo2 said:


>


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

jakeo said:


> I just recieved a call from my parents who are on their way up to the UP and Mom asked me if there were any bears around Petersburg or Dundee?
> She said they passed 2 little "black, hairy critters " with short legs but big bellies. I said first dogs or yotes but she has seen my Newfoundlands many times that are between 125-175# and she said "no way". They now are close to Flint and Its driving them crazy on what they saw.
> I might have to take a ride to Cabelas (good excuse) and see but if anyone has heard of anything....let me know. I'm interested.
> Thanks!!


 
What road were they on when they had this sighting. 

I would guess maybe calves or small steers. I have lived in South East Michigan my whole life excpet 4 years when I was in the Marines. If there are bears in this area of the state I am sure I would have came accross at least the paw prints by now.


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

i suspect bears but maybe pigs too. sandusky mi had 10 100 lb. bears put in that county this year according to the dnr. so could be bears by dundee also


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

paul262 said:


> i suspect bears but maybe pigs too. sandusky mi had 10 100 lb. bears put in that county this year according to the dnr. so could be bears by dundee also


THe DNR transplanted 10 young bears to Sandusky? Do you have anything that documents this? Not calling you a liar, but I haven't heard a thing about this, and would be curious to see/read more about it.


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

i was told be the dnr officer him self they put them near the swampy land by deckerville


----------



## SideWinder (Jan 2, 2009)

I live pretty close to Cabelas in Dundee (7 miles) I haven't seen or heard of anyone who have seen bears in this area.

I will ask some of the old timers that hang at a local barn for beer thirty if any of them have spotted bear around here.

In the 4 years i've lived here I have learned the local farmers pretty much know everything that goes on in these parts.

Mike


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

paul262 said:


> i was told be the dnr officer him self they put them near the swampy land by deckerville


Are they trying to establish a population there for some reason?


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

dont know maybe expanding the hunting area in a few years to let the sportsman hunt that cant go up north to hunt them.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

If that were true 10 release they would have included it in the Bear Hunting information as to now being a BMU in that area of the state having 10 bears. And also letting people in that rea that there is to not mistake them for something else and shootone by mistake. But again not heard that so hard to believe. The lowest BMU is on the west side near Newaygo County or so the BMU map area suggests. Not to say there are not bears else where but I know there is at least one in Newaygo County got a few pictures of it over the years. There also was one hit by a car there a few years back they say it was over 300 lbs. Never seen one while in the woods but from the pictures it is getting bigger each time I get one. Had one back in 2005 and then again in 2008. 

Maybe it is all a new plan the DNR has but I would doubt it being the area and what is good habitat for bears with the people and open area not much desense cover for bears once they start spreading out for their areas. No big pieces of state or federal land they can disappear in and having clubs might but some in danger if they don't know there are bears in that area so I doubt they did transplant them... But You never know what the DNR has planned these days just have ti wait and see...

Newaygo1


----------

